# Henschel Hs 123 Questions



## red1 (Jun 4, 2008)

After looking at numerous photographs of the Henschel Hs 123, I am of the opinion that the control surfaces were fabric covered, while the remainder of the AC was metal covered. Is this correct? Also, on the top wing, trailing edge, dead center ( dead center of the scoop section), there appears to be something facing aft. It is way too far forward of the cockpit to be a hand hold. Might it be a rear view mirror? Thanks for your help.

red 1 (AKA don Borton)
AMA IMAA
Waco Brotherhood #72


----------



## Dolpho (Jun 4, 2008)

Parts of the upper and lower wing are also fabric coverd. I tried to mark it in the drawing with red colour.


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

Great diagram Dolpho! Thanks for posting!


----------

